# Removing intake manifold.



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

Im installing my msd. Do i need to remove my water pump and my timing chain cover to remove the intake manifold?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't need to remove any of that to install an MSD.


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Thats the beauty of Pontiacs; no intake removal, no H2O pump. removal, and certainly no timing chain cover removal needed for distributor work. Make your life easier and remove the plug and bring the #1 piston (front plug drivers side) to TDC on the compression stroke before you pull the old distributor.
Mike


----------

